# Plans for homemade Ellsworth Sharpening jig



## Dario (Oct 19, 2006)

As the subject said 

http://www2.woodcraft.com/pdf/77B61.pdf

I also have the plans for the jig itself...I will update as soon as I find it.  Where could it be...maybe home??? [?]


----------



## penbros (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG! I just bought an Ellsworth Gouge! You know, Just this afternoon I found out that the tool is joy to sharpen( not)[xx(]but i do love the tool! I can finally make bowls! I feel like David Marks! Thanks alot!


----------



## Dario (Oct 21, 2006)

I am caught on a dilema.

I found the jig plan but it was only shared to me online by the author.  I contacted him via email to get permission to share it but he is not responding.  His website is also gone.  Last I heard, he is going through treatment...I hope he is okay.

It is neat since you just have to print the plan and it is in (100%) actual dimensions so you can use it as a pattern.  Until I hear from him, I think it is wrong for me to share it.

I know another member who have something similar.  I'll ask him if he would share his plan.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey.... "another memeber" checking in []

Have at it!

http://www.woodhelp.com/Jigs.htm#GrindingJig

There have been many who have modified this and made a much better jig...

I bought a Wolverine a loooong time ago and haven't looked back []


----------

